# Problem with Left 4 Dead (on Steam)? Help?



## kinkaay (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, so yesterday I purchased Left 4 Dead on Steam (finally! I've been going to a PC place to play -_-). I've had Counter-Strike before (and it worked fine) but after that phase, I uninstalled Steam. Now, when I start Left 4 Dead it says that my video card is unknown to it (VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP). After I click 'continue anyway', a box pop's up saying that I might have texture compression accidentally turned off since 'support was not detected.' Help please? Do I need a new video card? I'm feeling pretty stupid since I spent $50 on this. -_-


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

VIA is not a good video card company 

whats your motherboard?
PSU? (power supply unit)
CPU?

if you just want to play left4dead I can recommend a good card for around $50


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok so from your PM you don't know what your video card and everything is

My Computer components are most likely drastically different than yours

below is a picture of my computer

easy way to tell me what your computer is go to:
start menu
run
type "Dxdiag" with the quotation marks

save the info show it show should be a txt file just attach the file to this thread

if you open your case your psu should be the box at the top of your case my case is different my PSU is at the bottom
take a pic of your psu and post it here as an attachment under advanced reply 

PSU = Power Supply Unit


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I may be wrong but I think the UniChrome cards were DirectX 7.
Not only that but it is an integrated chipset too.

L4D needs at least a 128Mb DX 9.0c card with Shader Model 2.0.


----------

